# When life hands you mud you call it a boat ramp



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Ever try to launch a boat when it's not in the water ? Well let me tell you how WE do it.
First drive 4 hours starting at 3:00 Am. Then add some rain the last hour. 23 miles of gravel. NO boat ramp.

You have to try a handy coulee first and almost launch the Suburban and stick the boat trailer up to the springs in the soft icky lake muck.

Then get that out and look for a flatter place.

After you find that, poke the trailer in to the mud toward the lake and push with the truck till it just wont go any farther.

Then you get out and push the boat off trailer and drive out from under the boat. NOW find a 10 foot fence pole and use it , the trailer, and the sub, to push the 1500 pound boat in to the water. There the boat is in the water...

The daughter in law , and I got out to the lake 6 hours before the other two buddy's would arrive.

They have a 10 foot Kevlar row boat and could launch there own dam boat, we went fishing.

In the 6 hours we had we landed WELL over 80 fish ,ranging from 6" to 3 1/2 pounds. Most where 2 pound class fish.

The others came along and got in to the water a tad easer then us and settled in to fish-a-rama.
First day was NON stop fish. ANY thing that hit the water had a fish, if you missed the strike just stop and wait a sec and it ,or it's clone, would nail it again. The only time you wouldn't have a fish was when your hardware would be completely covered in moss or grass.

Went like that ALL DAY, I had a hard time convincing anyone ,we had to go try and call some coyotes. I was still kinda messed up in the mud so I had to depend on the other truck to go calling.

At 8 that night every one was SO wore out with battling large mouth bass we Finally got off the water and went calling. We called till you just couldn't see, even with the full "Supper" moon. Had dogs on every set but they just would not be convinced to come in and let us shoot them. DANG IT!

Sleep came very easily after dinner. Good thing I have a LOUD alarm. D-I-L , Sara, and I got up and did a 40 min call before breakfast at 5:30 , same as the night before dogs but no shooting.

I pre made some egg sandwiches before I left , we slammed them down gulped two cups of coffee and back to bassing.

Noon we headed back to brank camp. NOW How to land the boat and get her back on the trailer.

I told D-I-L to " Hold my beer and watch this" You know I don't drink beer... Anyway I took a swing around the larger part of the lake and had her move the gear to the back of the boat and stand next to me and HANG ON! As the water get shallower the boat goes faster. The time we hit the mud we where going around 20 mph. The mud prop dug in and push till we just ran out of mud, right next to the trailer maybe 10 feet from the lake, JUST RIGHT !

A little adjusting of the truck and a long winch strap we got he back on and strapped on.

Dropped the SUB in to low range and crawled out.

MARVELAS, that work well...
The two days with 4 people fishing we conservatively guessed we caught and released 4 may be 5 HUNDRED Fish.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story and am glad you had a great time, you're suppose to drive the boat onto the trailer - increase to 30 mph.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Even though the mud didn't cooperate, sounds like you had a great time. Where the heck did you find a spot with that many bass in it? (If you don't mind telling us)

Like Hassel said, You are supposed to get the boat on the trailer. After some quick calculations, size of boat and surface area, resistance of the mud, distance to the trailer, You should be traveling at 42.5 MPH before hitting the start of the mud. lol


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Last night


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You should try the boat ramp on the other side of the lake by Tomkat...


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> Where the heck did you find a spot with that many bass in it? (If you don't mind telling us)


CMR wildlife refuse Mt.

There 50 or so small ponds the NEVER get fished. Loaded with crappy, blue gill and large mouth bass, all just all dying of old age...

Most are very very remote, Please use caution if you ever fish them, no human development with in 50 miles in spots. Your on your own...


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------

